# The#1 topic



## CICHLID MASTER7 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok,I have 2 very young(not fry)aggresive cichlids and I want to add a large danio.I don't want them to hurt or kill each other.Is this a bad choice or not?Post now please! :thumb:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Post tank dimensions and cichlid species.


----------



## CICHLID MASTER7 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok...


----------



## CICHLID MASTER7 (Nov 17, 2012)

Electric blue jack and convict.


----------



## CICHLID MASTER7 (Nov 17, 2012)

I think about37.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

What are the dimentions? This is very important to answer you correctly. To touch on danios, they are a schooling fish so one would not be a good choice. To touch on the cichlids, without knowing dimentions, I can safely say thet these 2 fish will not be happy in a tank that small wih a pleco and any number of danio.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

CICHLID MASTER7 said:


> I think about37.


Can we also get the height and depth of the tank?


----------



## CICHLID MASTER7 (Nov 17, 2012)

The height is 22 in. and 31 in. tall.


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd say a definite no on adding a danio and highly questionable on the 2 cichlids and pleco.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

wait, im confused because "tall" and "height" refer to the same measurement. can you just tell us the full dimensions? LxWxH


----------



## CICHLID MASTER7 (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh,sorry,I didn't notice that,the length is 31 in. and 22 in. tall.


----------



## CICHLID MASTER7 (Nov 17, 2012)

Plan changed,how bout a port acara and a demisoni cichlid?


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

You'd probably be much better off picking either new world cichlids *or* african cichlids rather than trying to mix them. I'm not an expert on new world cichlids but I believe they generally require softer water with a lower PH. The rift lake cichlids from africa prefer hard water with a high PH.


----------



## CICHLID MASTER7 (Nov 17, 2012)

I won't add a danio,I'm only 9 years old,I've been doing a lot of research.Thank for all your help.


----------



## CICHLID MASTER7 (Nov 17, 2012)

How bout a port acara and a managuense cichlid,they are both new worlds.


----------



## CICHLID MASTER7 (Nov 17, 2012)

forget this one for now.


----------



## Fish on Fire (Dec 13, 2012)

The Jag would not do very well in that tank, it's too small.


----------

